# Hyenas



## DCsnake_charmer (Mar 11, 2009)

I might as well ask-...who has one? Any pics?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I think they are very cool, doubt theres many if any in private collections here in the UK.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

i VERY much doubt it i think heythrop had some a while back maybe still do? but they are my ultimate animal i would love to own unfortunatly that is a dream 
stu


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

I'd prefer an Aardwolf.


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

Moshpitviper said:


> I'd prefer an Aardwolf.


 
Id prefer Chunk!!


----------



## DCsnake_charmer (Mar 11, 2009)

They arent very attractive and I wonder if they can be tamed


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah they can be tamed


----------



## bcoulson (Mar 14, 2009)

Tamed!!! Hmmm i doubt that very much, Ive stroaked one but i would never trust one!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

they can definately be tamed, pretty sure its not an easy task though, but I have seen tame hyenas on this program.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

bcoulson said:


> Tamed!!! Hmmm i doubt that very much, Ive stroaked one but i would never trust one!


 YouTube - Hyena Part 10

there you go thats the guy, thats only a tiny part but its the only clip I can find, his program is on Sky quite often


----------



## DCsnake_charmer (Mar 11, 2009)

SiUK said:


> YouTube - Hyena Part 10
> 
> there you go thats the guy, thats only a tiny part but its the only clip I can find, his program is on Sky quite often


 
Interesting


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

rachy said:


> Id prefer Chunk!!


 Get me an Aardwolf and its a straight swap. i find it funny that debt collectors in certain african countries use hyenas to.... shall we say... persuade people into paying up.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

In the UK to make your self look hard you choose Staffordshire bull terrier,English bull terrier,Bulldog type,Mastiff type'ect'etc.

In USA to make your self look hard you choose American pitbull,Amstaff,Ambulldog'etc'etc.

In Africa they just get hyenas:gasp:.Wouldn't want to be on the receiving end of that if it terned.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

gazz said:


>


These guys are a travelling troupe of performers if memory serves me right, they also have 'tame' baboons too. I'll try and find the link but there's a few pictures of these guys on the net.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

yes i seen them photos ... mental! i have once thought when the neighbour was being a twat hmmm if only i had a hyena! haha
stu


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

anyone intrested in photos heres the photographer with the set:gasp: mental!
http://www.michaelstevenson.com/contemporary/exhibitions/hugo/nigeria.htm


----------



## RoninUK (Aug 30, 2007)

I have been in with a tame hyena many years ago - he was very placid but I believe the jaws generate something like 2,800 lbs per sq inch pressure. They can split the thigh bone of an ox to get at the marrow.:gasp:

They were traditionally kept as pets by african witchdoctors - partly to boost their status because there are various superstitions about them being evil spirits in some areas.

I think there is a bit about it about it in an old book called "Gorillas were my Neighbours" if you can track a copy down.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

stubeanz said:


> anyone intrested in photos heres the photographer with the set:gasp: mental!
> Michael Stevenson - Pieter Hugo


 I found all of those photos very very sad indeed.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I found all of those photos very very sad indeed.


 me too


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

i think its a guy that runs a Big cat zoo in new zealand with all tame cats and he had some extremely tame ones in his zoo....dont no the program name but was on sky travel.

i found those pictures slightly disturbing, not sure if anyone else thought it but the animals looked sad..almost if they were looking at you but with no life in them, if you get me.


----------



## Jonny357 (Nov 8, 2008)

meh humans will always bend animals to their will. where do you think our domestic dogs came from? there we go, right there in those pics (except for the monkeys lol)


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Jonny357 said:


> meh humans will always bend animals to their will. where do you think our domestic dogs came from? there we go, right there in those pics (except for the monkeys lol)


 ahh so because pet dogs exist, it is just fine and dandy to take animals from the wild and keep them in unsuitable conditions, dress them up, and make money out of them despite them obviously being thoroughly miserable? 

I doubt that dogs were 'bent to our will' millions of years ago. There is evidence that they chose to live near humans to scavenge off scraps. They simply got tamer and tamer out of their own choice not because some macho cave man grabbed one, put a massive muzzle on it and had it held on a chain large enough to anchor the QE2.
Given how cruel Nigerians to each other, I have no doubts that these animals are subdued usiing pain, fear and violence.


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

those pics are really sad. Ive always loved Hyenas but sure as hell id rather see them out in the wild than pet a broken, depressed looking one like them.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

wildlifewarrior said:


> i think its a guy that runs a Big cat zoo in new zealand with all tame cats and he had some extremely tame ones in his zoo....dont no the program name but was on sky travel.
> 
> i found those pictures slightly disturbing, not sure if anyone else thought it but the animals looked sad..almost if they were looking at you but with no life in them, if you get me.


the guy that used to run zion wildlife park is the one with the big cats, the guy with the hyenas is an african guy, who does the same sort of thing


----------



## DCsnake_charmer (Mar 11, 2009)

Fixx said:


> These guys are a travelling troupe of performers if memory serves me right, they also have 'tame' baboons too. I'll try and find the link but there's a few pictures of these guys on the net.


 
MAN that beast is ugly...Both of em, lol


----------



## DCsnake_charmer (Mar 11, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> ahh so because pet dogs exist, it is just fine and dandy to take animals from the wild and keep them in unsuitable conditions, dress them up, and make money out of them despite them obviously being thoroughly miserable?
> 
> I doubt that dogs were 'bent to our will' millions of years ago. There is evidence that they chose to live near humans to scavenge off scraps. They simply got tamer and tamer out of their own choice not because some macho cave man grabbed one, put a massive muzzle on it and had it held on a chain large enough to anchor the QE2.
> Given how cruel Nigerians to each other, *I have no doubts that these animals are subdued usiing pain, fear and violence*.


Ding...


----------



## DCsnake_charmer (Mar 11, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> I found all of those photos very very sad indeed.


 
TSK TSK TSK... How tame are they since they need muzzles


----------



## awaywiththestars (Sep 15, 2008)

The programe about tames lions on sky is called the lion man, his name is Craig Bush and he runs/owns zion wildlife gardens..... personally i think he is amazing


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

awaywiththestars said:


> The programe about tames lions on sky is called the lion man, his name is Craig Bush and he runs/owns zion wildlife gardens..... personally i think he is amazing


 
amazing indeed. what a job eh?


----------



## x_Living_Dead_Girl_x (Feb 16, 2009)

Hmm I think it'd be pretty wrong having a hyena as a 'pet'... there's no way they'd ever be happy in captivity.

Those photos really are horrible, poor creatures.


----------



## awaywiththestars (Sep 15, 2008)

animal/lover said:


> amazing indeed. what a job eh?


Yes it would be my ultimate job, would love to spend time working with him :whistling2::smile:


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

awaywiththestars said:


> Yes it would be my ultimate job, would love to spend time working with him :whistling2::smile:


 
ha ha.... join the queue! (shhh - don't tell the other half!)


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

awaywiththestars said:


> The programe about tames lions on sky is called the lion man, his name is Craig Bush and he runs/owns zion wildlife gardens..... personally i think he is amazing


personaly i think hes a twat lol watch the programes in detail and notice how his always hand rearing animals and selling them on and the fences that couldnt keep a fox in let alone a lion one day the crowds will get too close!
i think he cares more about his wallet than them animals and just plays up to the camera, every episode i seen makes me cringe even more lol


----------



## awaywiththestars (Sep 15, 2008)

hmm had noticed he sold on hand reared cats alot,but practically he cant possibly keep all of the. lol
In my opinion he clearly cares about his cats.. have you seen were he lives (somtimes they show it lol) and he must put an astronomical amount into the park (time, effort as well as money)
Though that is just my opinion:whistling2:


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

there is something demonic about hyenas, they look like disfigured troll humanoid type things, they way the walk, and look, if you can imagine them that way, they're disgusting, i love it when you see the raw power of a lion, just obliterating the scourge that are hyenas


----------



## Herpinfested (Apr 24, 2007)

Heythrop has three spotted hyenas, they love bananas hehe used to pass them one in the morning


----------



## Herpinfested (Apr 24, 2007)

stubeanz said:


> personaly i think hes a twat lol watch the programes in detail and notice how his always hand rearing animals and selling them on and the fences that couldnt keep a fox in let alone a lion one day the crowds will get too close!
> i think he cares more about his wallet than them animals and just plays up to the camera, every episode i seen makes me cringe even more lol


Stuart how could you say that! The man is awesome he clearly has great adoration for his animals and i love the way he interacts with them so well.

The only thing that makes me cringe is his theme tune lol


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Omerov1986 said:


> there is something demonic about hyenas, they look like disfigured troll humanoid type things, they way the walk, and look, if you can imagine them that way, they're disgusting, i love it when you see the raw power of a lion, just obliterating the scourge that are hyenas


Sorry, got to disagree, i think theyre beautiful, amazing animals who are great hunters and loyal to their clan members. 
Theyre kinder to one another than most humans! Plus the females rule the males, something i agree with hugely. :lol2:


----------



## awaywiththestars (Sep 15, 2008)

Herpinfested said:


> Stuart how could you say that! The man is awesome he clearly has great adoration for his animals and i love the way he interacts with them so well.
> 
> The only thing that makes me cringe is his theme tune lol


 
Ah yes the theme tune lmao


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

stubeanz said:


> personaly i think hes a twat lol watch the programes in detail and notice how his always hand rearing animals and selling them on and the fences that couldnt keep a fox in let alone a lion one day the crowds will get too close!
> i think he cares more about his wallet than them animals and just plays up to the camera, every episode i seen makes me cringe even more lol


he doesnt work at the park anymore, its run by a different person


----------



## Rosel (Apr 1, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *Omerov1986*
> _there is something demonic about hyenas, they look like disfigured troll humanoid type things, they way the walk, and look, if you can imagine them that way, they're disgusting, i love it when you see the raw power of a lion, just obliterating the scourge that are hyenas_





daikenkai said:


> Sorry, got to disagree, i think they're beautiful, amazing animals who are great hunters and loyal to their clan members.
> They're kinder to one another than most humans! Plus the females rule the males, something i agree with hugely. :lol2:


I'm with Dakenkai, they may be ugly, but that's no reason to hate them. They are fascinating. 
This blog is maintained by Zoology student studying Hyaenas in Kenya

Notes From Kenya: MSU Hyena Research


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Rosel said:


> I'm with Dakenkai, they may be ugly, but that's no reason to hate them. They are fascinating.
> This blog is maintained by Zoology student studying Hyaenas in Kenya
> 
> Notes From Kenya: MSU Hyena Research


 you always get one fool who will only like animals if they look cute.


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

im not that sort of person, i just dont like hyenas, nothing about them appeals to me..


----------



## Paradoxurus (Jan 10, 2008)

Herpinfested said:


> Heythrop has three spotted hyenas, they love bananas hehe used to pass them one in the morning


You'll find that Heythrop's are striped. And there are currently two of them.


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

ive always preferred African wild dogs to hyenas myself. i think its they're ridiculous ears lol :2thumb: that and their beautiful markings


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

Those pics made me feel sick, they are not baboons or hyena's, puppets are what id call them, they are being made to do stuff they dont want to.

Me and my OH watched a program a few weeks back about tame tigers, they actually rehabilitated them back into the wild as almsot fully grown adults and taught them how to hunt etc and they were very very sucessful.

did anybody else see that? if i was to ever own anything like this it would have to be in a 10km x 10km animal park, not somebody tiny back garden with a dog kennel.

bexie


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

gazz said:


> In the UK to make your self look hard you choose Staffordshire bull terrier,English bull terrier,Bulldog type,Mastiff type'ect'etc.
> 
> In USA to make your self look hard you choose American pitbull,Amstaff,Ambulldog'etc'etc.
> 
> In Africa they just get hyenas:gasp:.Wouldn't want to be on the receiving end of that if it terned.



Love that series of photos.:2thumb:


----------



## Paradoxurus (Jan 10, 2008)

Bexie said:


> Those pics made me feel sick, they are not baboons or hyena's, puppets are what id call them, they are being made to do stuff they dont want to.
> 
> ...if i was to ever own anything like this it would have to be in a 10km x 10km animal park, not somebody tiny back garden with a dog kennel.
> 
> bexie


Since a wild Spotted Hyena's home range can be as little as 40 square km, a "10km x 10km animal park" (i.e. 100 square km) would seem not only a little excessive but entirely pointless given that you would presumably be providing it with all its natural prerequisits.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

SiUK said:


> he doesnt work at the park anymore, its run by a different person


He was sacked by his mother after a family dispute.

His fans are doing everything in their will to get him back with his cats, they need him, hes the only person who has a connection with them and he can go in with each and every one and give them fussings, also get near females with babies and they respect him.

His mother does not go in the enclosures nor does anyone else, and they get punished for bad behaviour now.

Its very sad, i want him back at Zion park, its not on!


----------



## kyle82 (Apr 10, 2009)

can we make hyenas as pets? ive watched a lot of documentaries about their wild nature and they're scary. but if they can be tamed when nourished from birth like dogs do.. it's ok.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Just to clarify, the hyenas in those pictures are nt owned by travelling performers, but gang leaders and drug dealers who use them to intimidate people. I was lucky enough to stumble upon an exhibition of those photos and more in Morocco last year. Some of them are truely frightening.


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

wildlifewarrior said:


> i think its a guy that runs a Big cat zoo in new zealand with all tame cats and he had some extremely tame ones in his zoo....dont no the program name but was on sky travel.
> 
> i found those pictures slightly disturbing, not sure if anyone else thought it but the animals looked sad..almost if they were looking at you but with no life in them, if you get me.


yeah i agree with statement , it looks like those animals spirit has long gone out of them


----------

